# Avoiding double teats



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I guess I am super wary now that I've bought two goat kids in the past when I was starting out, and never thought to flip them over and check the teats before taking them home. Sure enough, I had bought a doe kid and a buck kid that had split teats that got more noticeable when they grew up. My question is, if you were planning on buying a goat kid that was pretty far away, would you ask the seller to double check the teats for you before committing to buy? I don't want to offend any seller by asking that, but I feel like it's a good idea to make sure things are normal before planning a long drive. 
Has anyone ever found out about deformed teat structure after the fact? It was heart breaking for me as I had to sell both animals that had it (one as a pet and the other for meat) because I am raising dairy goats and can't pass that on in my herd.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

That is a logical and fair questiion to ask. Soften it by explaining about your experience with teat issues.

I ended up buying a doeling from excellent breeding only to get her home and discover an extra tiny teat about 2 weeks later. Never thought to check her at the farm because of the reputation of the breeder. 

Now I double check no matter how wonderful the reputation of a farm is.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I would certainly ask about teat structure before committing to a long drive.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I would defiantly ask. A good breeder shouldn't want to take advantage of you or be offended/mad at you asking questions. If they do get mad look elsewhere for a goat. 

When I was looking to buy two doelings from a breeder, my first goats, they where in WY. The breeder was very open and told me that one doeling had a second teat and they had trimmed it off. They where not offended when I said I didn't want her. I then purchased the other goat who was not related to the doeling with the extra teat and love her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A responsible breeder will automatically check teats before having the buyer out. I know I check teats within the first week after birth and again at disbudding and again at weaning. You never know when one might appear. Raising dairy goats, teat structure is extremely important. I would not be offended whatsoever if someone asked to confirm clean teats or if they wanted to check for themselves when they picked up the goat. If there is a problem, the breeder should catch it before the buyer. That said, everyone makes mistakes...I'm sure every now and then one could slip by or the teats could be clean at time of sale and develop a problem later on. I once kept a doeling who had what appeared to be clean teats, but on her first freshening, it was obvious she had developed a defect.  Bummer.

You should have notified the breeder of the teat defects so they could figure out something for you. Either a refund or replacement or something to correct the problem. Unless you were buying pet quality, there is no reason the breeder shouldn't take responsibility.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The last thing I would worry about is offending a seller by making sure I you are getting the type of goat you want. Its a simple good question. A seller that isnt willing to prove quality, is a seller not selling quality.


----------

